# Frecuencia de corte



## turbojet (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda.

¿Cómo se puede calcular la frecuencia de corte mirando en el osciloscopio?
Saludos y gracias

Por cierto es para un amplificador BJT


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola Turbojet

Contesto a tu pregunta con otra (sé que no se hace, pero te lleva a la solución):
¿Qué es la frecuencia de corte?

Segunda pregunta:
Al alcanzarla, ¿qué pasa?

Saludos


----------



## turbojet (Oct 1, 2009)

tte lo pongo en la wiki porque no se como explicartelo http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frecuencia_de_corte


Normalmente se calcula con el Bode Potter pero me piden calcularlo con el osciloscopio


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ...Contesto a tu pregunta con otra (sé que no se hace, pero te lleva a la solución):
> ¿Qué es la frecuencia de corte?
> 
> Segunda pregunta:
> Al alcanzarla, ¿qué pasa?


Como que "eso no hace" ? Si ya lo hacia Socrates hace 2500 años?

Estimado Cacho,  usted sin saberlo es un experto en "Mayeutica Socratica"   

PD. Solo que no te entendieron


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

Es que, de los tres, soy aristotélico...

En realidad lo de que "no se hace" es por lo que nos decían de chiquitos. Las madres son enemigas de Sócrates...

[Ironía]
(Tonito de milico setentoso)
Y a mí, de _usted_, no me trata nadie...
[/Ironía]


Finalmente, Turbojet en el link que pusiste tenés tu respuesta. Sólo es cuestión de leerlo.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet (Oct 1, 2009)

Pues ya te digo que no lo sé. 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

En el link que pusiste:



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> La frecuencia, bien por arriba o bien por debajo de la cual el nivel de salida de un circuito, tal como una línea, amplificador o filtro *se reduce por un factor de "raíz de dos partido de dos" al valor de - 3 dB...*



¿Sos capaz de detectar eso con tu osciloscopio?;-)

(Consejo: Releé el artículo de Wikipedia entero)

Saludos


----------



## jim_17 (Oct 2, 2009)

A ver, turbojet, tu tienes una onda original y un filtro no ? pues primero nos tienes que decir que filtro tienes implementado. Para saber la frecuencia de corte tienes que tener 2 ondas en el osciloscopio, la original y la que has pasado por el filtro, cuando la segunda onda caiga -3dB (es decir cuando baje 0.7071 del valor original). 

El procedimiento a seguir es el siguiente: Saber Vmax de onda original, luego multiplicar Vmax por 0.7071, y variar la frecuencia de la onda hasta que la tensión de la onda del filtro llegue a Vmax*0.7071, entonces esa frecuencia será la frecuencia de corte.


A estudiar un poquito más !


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2009)

turbojet dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda.
> ¿Cómo se puede calcular la frecuencia de corte mirando en el osciloscopio?
> Saludos y gracias
> 
> Por cierto es para un amplificador BJT


 
Hola

Todo lo que pregunto turbojet es:


*¿Cómo se puede calcular la frecuencia de corte mirando en el osciloscopio?*

Creo, mirando tan solo el osciloscopio no podria calcular la FRECUENCIA DE CORTE.

Voy a suponer que esta tratando de VER la respuesta en frecuencia de un amplificador de audio y el la llama frecuencia de corte. Como lo haria con tan solo el oscioscopio?

Esto es: Solo con el osciloscopio no se puede calcular la frecuencia de corte, digamos de nada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

